# Married then Divorced now back 2gether after 17yrs later



## Tahitianpearl

I was married to a man who loved me and cared for me. But he the type that rather listen to others outside of the marriage and leave me for losing women who are very immature and deal with the street life than his wife and mother of his children. I was blessed with 3 children by my husband. But i couldnt deal with his street life, his lies, his cheating and his emotional abuse towards me because he claims he hated my past. R u serious. My questions is why did he really marry me? He tells me because he loved me for who i was until he listens to the streets. 

The female my husband got involved with was a our babysitter and she made it seem that my first born child was hers and my husband passed pictures out and used to get what she wanted and she did. But in her mind it was a mind playing game. All young females are in it for the GAME of hurting people and hurting families and more. This female had slapped my child at age 2 yrs old and I did what most mothers would do starting fighting in the public stores. Security guards came and asked all of us to leave the store while by two smaller children were crying out for their daddy in tears. I got home and pressed charges on the female who hit my child across the face but in the long run I finally divorced him because i was miserable and very abandoned by my husband with my children. 

Then my ex husband turned around and remarried this female young and dumb for revenge two months later and the female comes knocking at my door to let me know she married my husband. How childish is that and who cares she can deal with his mess not me? 

I wanted something better for myself and my children without him and his street life of drugs and nothing good where he was going. My ex spent 17 years in prison for drugs and fighting and not handling life in a better way that he knew how to do it. My parents were there thru thick and thin and my husband wasnt trust me i got out when it was the right time. It took me along time to heal over a year and then my friends and cousins came for me and said lets get you out in this world and they did it for me and my kids. 

I have lived a private life for over 19 years without the father around and nothing to do with the female who lives in the same town as me. I was very careful who my kids were around from young ages to now. I dont trust no one and I dont believe in pretending to be someone who someone else is in my eyes.

In my ex husband second marriage supposely the female had a child and claimed it was his child and as of this day never was a DNA test done and the child is 18 going to be 19 in the next month of April 2012. The same female of this boy who is going to 19 the mother has six children by six different men and that is just really terrible for the children to have a mother like this. This mother has been in prison for drugs, robbering an old man at walmart and selling her third baby in the black market to a couple in new york city for 175.00 for drugs now thats sad. 

So on July 2011 in the middle of the month my kids who are older and met their father after 17 years later. It was really strange but my ex husband looked the same, the kids are taller than him which was funny to see. I raised my kids in a better life without him because the father couldnt make up his mind and now he has resented his leaving them or us behind. The pain was there and the tears were there. 

So now my ex and i have been trying to work it out since last year and his second wife is trying her hardest to break us apart because she was jealous of me then and now because of my kids. Harsh things have been said and done but we still together. Now all i ask is for some help I dont know what to do anymore i feel like i am bumping into a wall everytime. 

Here is the problems: 
1. I have face book before i got back with my ex husband - but he claims if i say hello to a guy online b4 him and say you are cute can we be friends? that im flirting 

2. My ex husband went behind my back to a friends house and had them hack into my face book to see all the conversations that i was supposely having with men when i wasnt --Tell me is this wrong on his half? 

3. My ex husband has a problem about his mothers life before he was born but she passed after giving birth to him ---and now thinks that women who have slept with men in their younger years is a H** and should be ashamed of this. But if you have relationships with a partner then its a relationship not a one night stand right? 

4. My ex husband was told my daughter isnt his child because the girl he married her family told him i slept with another man when i didnt. How can men believe in everyone else but his own wife? 

5. My ex husband took a swab test in prison with his second wife child and was told by HER not the clinic to where the test went that the boy is his. Do you think this is right or would anyone think this sounds fishy? Do you believe in blood test or swab test? I believe in blood test

6. My ex husband took a dna blood test with my 3rd child because this female he married told him that i got preg with my finger so the dna came back 99.99% his child 

7. Now my ex husband wants to make things right with me and him but he feels that Im going to cheat on him like he did to me during our marriage. Why do men hold something like this over a female when they did wrong when a good woman wouldnt do such a thing? Will he ever get better or will he get worse...

please help me out im really confused and frustrated .....


----------

